# Phrag caudatum group



## DarioU (May 9, 2014)

Dear orchids friends what are the differences of flower morphology between phrag caudatum, phrag Wallisii and their hybrid phrag tall tails? How do you grow them?
Thank you very much.
Dario


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I don't know much about green Phrags but there are others here who can tell you. I don't think there is a wallisii anymore.


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2014)

Dario, the links in this post may be interesting to you:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32947
I'm new to growing P. caudatum group (I got 5 species/varieties this year), so I'm interested in growing tips, too. But I'm treating them similar to typical multi-floral paphs. There are quite a bit of info in the slipper talk archive, though.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 9, 2014)

I stick them in the greenhouse (no wet feet) and they grow and bloom


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

Welcome to Slippertalk, DarioU!

I treat them pretty much like my other Phrags, except that I hang them up in the greenhouse where they get more light and air, so they dry out a bit more than the ones on the bench below.


----------



## DarioU (May 15, 2014)

Thank you to all 
is there anyone that Know morphology differences ?
Thank you again


----------



## DarioU (May 15, 2014)

Excuse me I have to study better the links of naoki...
Dario


----------

